# Fuente de alimentacion de 5A regulada en voltaje y amperaje



## Malenaar (May 1, 2010)

Hola amigos foreros quiero comentaros un problema que tengo y es el siguiente:
Buscando en internet, he encontrado un esquema para construir un regulador para una fuente de alimentación de 5A y 30v y quisiera saber si podria adaptarlo poniendo a la entrada 24v de 2 fuentes ATX en serie, os dejo un esquema donde incluyo las dudas que tengo, esperando vuestra ayuda.
Un abrazo a todos y muchas gracias.

Este es el enlace a la imagen http://img442.imageshack.us/i/regulador.png/


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2010)

Hola.

El voltaje de los condensadores debe ser mayor que el voltaje de entrada.
Los potenciómetros conectalos de manera que cuando haces el giro de la perilla del potenciómetro aumente su valor y por ende su voltaje.
En caso de la corriente puedes hacerlo ser de manera similar al caso del voltaje.
El operacional lo alimentas con +5 y -5 de la fuente ATX o también puede ser +12v y -12V del ATX (del la fuente que está conectada a tierra ó 0V).

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## Malenaar (May 1, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias elaficionado, ya me ha quedado claro lo de los condensadores y lo del operacional, pero si te fijas en el esquema, marco como pienso conectar los potenciometros y quisiera saber si esa es la manera correcta de hacerlo, así como saber tambien *que pasará si sustituyo el potenciometro de 250k por otro de 200k*, por otra parte si yo en lugar de los *35v. de entrada le ingreso 24v. 10A. ¿funcionaria igual el circuito, no funcionaria o me daría a la salida menos voltaje y amperaje?*. desde ya muchisimas gracias por tu rapida respuesta.
Un abrazo y perdon por mi ignorancia, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2010)

Hola.

Si tienes un voltaje de entrada de 24V, el voltaje de salida máximo será de 24V-5V=19V.

Sobre el potenciómetro de 250K de reemplazarlo por uno de 200K, tal vez funcione y obtengas los 5A. Pero ese potenciómetro es de vueltas, no una resistencia variable de ajuste de prefijado o preset normal.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Malenaar (May 1, 2010)

Gracias, gracias y otra vez muchisimas gracias elaficionado, ahora si  que están despejadas todas mis dudas es grato contar con personas que  como tu, invirtiendo su tiempo y sus conocimientos, hacen que personas  como yo puedan llevar a buen termino sus proyectos.
De nuevo muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 20, 2015)

Buenas tardes El Aficionado 

una pregunta puedo usar esa parte de regular corriente en el diseño de tu otra fuente y regular de 0 a corriente máxima, refieriendome a esta fuente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-protegida-0v-30v-8-amper-100876/#post124327?

gracias por tu repuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2015)

LINCEjd dijo:


> Buenas tardes El Aficionado
> 
> una pregunta puedo usar esa parte de regular corriente en el diseño de tu otra fuente y regular de 0 a corriente máxima, refieriendome a esta fuente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-protegida-0v-30v-8-amper-100876/#post124327?
> 
> gracias por tu repuesta



Esa parte *no regula* corriente, dispara el comparador (Que borraste) y* "Limita" *la corriente de salida.


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 20, 2015)

Ingeniero muchas gracias no vi que dicha parte se conectaba al op-amp


----------

